# Omfg!! My240 Is Gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this morning, before leaving to school, my 1993 240sx fb was in my driveway. i was like, "woo..so pretty.."

after lifting weights and when walking back home.. i notice something is not right.. *MY 240SX WAS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

sold?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Stolen??!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

stolen?? no.. i'm pretty sure that my dad sold it.. 

i was gonna call him at work but i don't wanna talk to him right now..


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

are you fucking kidding??? he just sold your car on you???


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i don't see why else it would be gone.. =/ i live in a decent neighborhood where car theft doesn't happen much.. this morning, my dad was jibbering something about selling my car or something..

just because i'm failing calculus (as a fuggin 15yo sophomore), he sold my car  that is FUKED up..

baseball to his jag?? i think so..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Step back and take a deep breath. Life is not over. Baseball bat to the jag will not do anything except dig you a deeper hole. When you are ready to buy another one, if you still want one, I'll find you one for cheap... okay? :thumbup: (finders service extended to vsp3c only)


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thatsa good man... opium, no NAMBLA shit though, he's 15, but his body is his, he dosent owe you any "favors"


j/k!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

nnkafhgnakhdf


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

seriously guys.. i can't believe my 240's gone..


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)




----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

<---- PWNED!1.... Try to help a brotha out and what do I get??? haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin, this is no laughing matter!!!
i feel like shooting :jump:!!!!


----------



## JeffForSale (Jun 12, 2003)

Atleast now you'll get a move on with Project FD


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

project fd?? you mean project r6??


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Either way its more than you can handle


----------



## Skunk (Feb 4, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> this morning, before leaving to school, my 1993 240sx fb was in my driveway. i was like, "woo..so pretty.."
> 
> after lifting weights and when walking back home.. i notice something is not right.. *MY 240SX WAS GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


APRIL FOOLS :thumbup:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> project fd?? you mean project r6??


Find a USDM VL V8 (one of 50 or so exported to the US in the late 80's), import a 6cyl sub frame, plonk in any RB engine and gearbox in the book (yes they all fit....even miss everything) and have a Aussie import , hell be creative and put the GTR's 4WD system in (its been done....)


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it was a pretty good joke till someone had to mess it up *cough jeff cough*


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha....i hope it really is gone. that'd teach that bastard not to do his homework  oh...and by the way jeong, i'm keeping my S13 so soon it'll be boosted with a paintjob


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

thats not even funny...I was reading more and more thinking...this poor bastard...the more I read the worst I felt....nice work on the april fools :thumbup:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

ehh.. the joke suked =/

but really, when i was walking home, i didn't see my 240 in the driveway!!! but my dad's jag is here which means he took the 240 to work 

jordan,


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahaha....you suck loser. i didnt reallize your car was even on the road. i thought it just sat in the driveway waiting for you to get a license. what the hell do i know tho.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

not even a license... a permitt 

:jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> not even a license... a permitt
> 
> :jump:


true dat
:jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump: :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

har har :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> har har :fluffy:


 what he says when he gets pwned :jump:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

no longer banned. who the mod that messed wit me?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahaha you got pwned too


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahaha you got pwned too


didnt feel that way. :cheers: mod can't do nothing to me now, they aint got no reason to do anything. all they can do is sit and read and type some words at the moment.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

so quickly we digress. Opium: ill pay you a finder's fee if you get me one cheap.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> no longer banned. who the mod that messed wit me?


I am. Want to learn more about me?

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52040


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

looks like lionel will have a new friend keeping an eye on him


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I am. Want to learn more about me?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52040


HOLY OLD!!! i think you're older than my grandparents!!!! 

that's awesome tho..supermod


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ur grandparents are less then 66?

wtf....=/


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

my grandparents are 65 and 66 i believe. my other grandmother is like 73 tho. why do you want to know about his grandparents? do you like them old or something? dude, you're sick. shut up.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> HOLY OLD!!! i think you're older than my grandparents!!!!
> 
> that's awesome tho..supermod


I have a CAR that's probably older than you  Check it out:

http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/Bora/

Lew


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I am. Want to learn more about me?
> 
> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=52040


after reading the third post, it got unintersesting. fell asleep in other words anyways. but that yellow car, what's under the hood?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> my grandparents are 65 and 66 i believe. my other grandmother is like 73 tho. why do you want to know about his grandparents? do you like them old or something? dude, you're sick. shut up.


 yea thats it... good job... another one of jordans gay jokes :lame: jordan does like to talk about gays a lot seems to me he is one.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> I have a CAR that's probably older than you  Check it out:
> 
> http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/Bora/
> 
> Lew



That car looks really evil! :cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> after reading the third post, it got unintersesting. fell asleep in other words anyways. but that yellow car, what's under the hood?


It has a mid-engine 310HP 4.7 liter DOHC aluminum V8 with four 2-barrel Webers and a ZF 5-speed trans.

You can find more info about Maserati Boras here:

http://www.geocities.com/MotorCity/Garage/6743/

Lew


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

damn. and 500+ made


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> I have a CAR that's probably older than you  Check it out:
> 
> http://www.brazosport.edu/~lshadoff/Bora/
> 
> Lew


i'm only 15 so i'm sure you have a LOT of things that are older than me


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

like me


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> i'm only 15 so i'm sure you have a LOT of things that are older than me


Shoot... I have a shirt older than you  

Lew


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

HAHAHA ^ :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

hahaahah :fluffy:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ouch... i was at a bar where the hot "tender was 18, my friend wil be 27 in may,,, we were talking about shit like, you were in 4th grade, learning cursive and long division... she was born!!! and other assorted stuff to make him feel old...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> ouch... i was at a bar where the hot "tender was 18, my friend wil be 27 in may,,, we were talking about shit like, you were in 4th grade, learning cursive and long division... she was born!!! and other assorted stuff to make him feel old...


i'm confused.. :/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

so i'm guessing they didn't hook up?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> ouch... i was at a bar where the hot "tender was 18, my friend wil be 27 in may,,, we were talking about shit like, you were in 4th grade, learning cursive and long division... she was born!!! and other assorted stuff to make him feel old...


huh... wha..what was that??? sorry i fell asleep.


dumb story, let's change the subject now.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

hey opium, i sent email asking for the part, gimme a day or two to get a reply, i asked for manual tranny r32 gtst ecu and it's price for it. shall i ask jms for one? they do sell for an okay price on some things. well i think i gave you the site to the place, you can ask em. you never know what they got. also flashoptions have shit for cheap. what i do is email these ppl asking for an sr20det redtop, and if the price is cheap, then i know that their company is cheap. so i save their email addresses. if it's expensive then screw them :dumbass: es


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> so i'm guessing they didn't hook up?



well about then my drunk ass friend walks up and yells " hey, do you date Americans???"(we were in cananda)

so no, she pretty much left the general area...


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> well about then my drunk ass friend walks up and yells " hey, do you date Americans???"(we were in cananda)
> 
> so no, she pretty much left the general area...


dude goto the off topic thread already. nobody cares bout some stupid "do you date americans" and then all of a sudden she left the general area. :loser:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i like him he is funny 

his avatar pwns too


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> hey opium, i sent email asking for the part, gimme a day or two to get a reply, i asked for manual tranny r32 gtst ecu and it's price for it. shall i ask jms for one? they do sell for an okay price on some things. well i think i gave you the site to the place, you can ask em. you never know what they got. also flashoptions have shit for cheap. what i do is email these ppl asking for an sr20det redtop, and if the price is cheap, then i know that their company is cheap. so i save their email addresses. if it's expensive then screw them :dumbass: es


thanks.. and Just a reminder. Never deal with flash options :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i cried when i saw finding nemo.. T_T


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

^^ Your gross!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

whatever!!! ur the queer one!!!!!!! making crap about me and telling it to jordan.. ur gay!!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> whatever!!! ur the queer one!!!!!!! making crap about me and telling it to jordan.. ur gay!!!!


 what did he say 

*joran wanted me to cyber with him


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> whatever!!! ur the queer one!!!!!!! making crap about me and telling it to jordan.. ur gay!!!!


I would NEVER do that!!!! 


BTW, quit looking at my ass, ***!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

kevin and i are the only normal ones.. opi and jordan are the queer ones on NF!!!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> kevin and i are the only normal ones.. opi and jordan are the queer ones from NF!!!!


oh no....Opium told me what you were asking him. that shit was disgusting. i'm not talking to you anymore Jeong. you either Kevin, i know you're in it with him. you guys are queer and need to stay away from me.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> oh no....Opium told me what you were asking him. that shit was disgusting. i'm not talking to you anymore Jeong. you either Kevin, i know you're in it with him. you guys are queer and need to stay away from me.


whatever you queer!!! you wanted to cyber w/ kevin!!!!

and opium quit making crap up about me!!!! :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Opium isnt making shit up! you are! you tried cybering with me! Keving asked me to do a 3-way with you and him too! go bend over for each other, i'm not gay.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lets beat up jordan... i'm positive we can take him...
opium ummm he is packin heat


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> lets beat up jordan... i'm positive we can take him...
> opium ummm he is packin heat


yeah. hop in your ghetto S13, and start driving here so you can break down halfway here and have to pay a tow truck to take you home. then tell everyone how you were trying to be a thug and protect your pride because you dont want everyone to know you're gay so you were driving to NY to kick someones ass who would only laugh at you anyways. good plan... :dumbass:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> opium ummm he is packin heat



2 inches of the meat heat


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> yeah. hop in your ghetto S13, and start driving here so you can break down halfway here and have to pay a tow truck to take you home. then tell everyone how you were trying to be a thug and protect your pride because you dont want everyone to know you're gay so you were driving to NY to kick someones ass who would only laugh at you anyways. good plan... :dumbass:


 ha once again.. you wish. unlike some of you my 240 is actaully running, and has been running since my parents bought it back in 1990.



> 2 inches of the meat heat


sure....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

So I just went to vsp3c's house. We took a spin in the 240, but then he started talking about me bringing over my motorcycle next. This wasn't a problem until he started talking about how he wanted to ride it bareback style with me. So with that said I turned around and took him back home immediately. That kid can sure cross the line between funny and ultra **** with the quickness


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

should of shot him on the spot


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> So I just went to vsp3c's house. We took a spin in the 240, but then he started talking about me bringing over my motorcycle next. This wasn't a problem until he started talking about how he wanted to ride it bareback style with me. So with that said I turned around and took him back home immediately. That kid can sure cross the line between funny and ultra **** with the quickness


omg.. you're sooo gay!!!!!!!!! :loser: thanks for the ride tho..it was awesome :thumbup:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hey guys... did u notice this thread started by joeng is more popular then his sticky...

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

this is by far the most hilarious thread i have ever read on this website since ive joined. congrats.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hey guys... did u notice this thread started by joeng is more popular then his sticky...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHA


d00d!!! don't say joeng and sticky in the same sentence. Pretty soon he'll be knocking on your door saying, "whats up fellas... how's it hangin? Short and to the left? I can fix that... "


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> d00d!!! don't say joeng and sticky in the same sentence. Pretty soon he'll be knocking on your door saying, "whats up fellas... how's it hangin? Short and to the left? I can fix that... "


har har :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

my thread has more post and more views than this one. :hal:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> my thread has more post and more views than this one. :hal:


good for it u little 15 year old with no life


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

WOW!!! a hondahater hater


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> Short and to the left? I can fix that...



hahahhaa i'm guessing he aske dyou that at ur midnight get together


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

No. I would have replied with "inverted and metallic" if he would have. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> No. I would have replied with "inverted and metallic" if he would have. :fluffy:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> No. I would have replied with "inverted and metallic" if he would have. :fluffy:


after making fun of me, you don't deserve to use fluffy 

:fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:

240(/)b33|)|33| <-- idiot. i'm the 15yo not hondahater.. rofl


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> thanks for the ride tho..it was awesome :thumbup:


hmmm........that didnt sound gay...no, not at all......really... :dumbass:


----------



## 240(/)b33|)|33| (Apr 5, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> after making fun of me, you don't deserve to use fluffy
> 
> :fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy::fluffy:
> 
> 240(/)b33|)|33| <-- idiot. i'm the 15yo not hondahater.. rofl


o gees ur so funny, keep it up doushe bag


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> hmmm........that didnt sound gay...no, not at all......really... :dumbass:


har har :fluffy:

240(/)b33|)|33| stfu noob


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahah this is funny to read man this guy is aweomse


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> hmmm........that didnt sound gay...no, not at all......really... :dumbass:



maybe he also wants to RIDE YOUR s13 STICK shift....


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

240(/)b33|)|33| said:


> good for it u little 15 year old with no life


hello drift, how you doin?


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> hello drift, how you doin?



so now.....Lionel is Vspec............240 cock sucker is Drift.......who am I now?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry to spoil your fun, guys, but this has gotten too far OT.


----------

